# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  350 Threads, 1500 Posts, and 300 Members?!

## MysteryAlabaster

This site was launched 42 days ago. This is amazing.



Untitled-1.jpg

----------


## Eddie

Yeah, it has grown faster than anticipated  :Smile: 
Eddie

----------


## DrLuigi

Totaly, Its growing amazingly fast and imo the members we've got so far are all very friendly and helpfull, Couldnt ask it any better ^^
I realy like what this forum is heading at, and very curious how this site will turn out over a half year-a year.

Best regards,
DrLuigi

----------

